# any gm parts guys?need help



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

part numbers 92148454 and 92140918 are either of these parts on back order and are any of them in stock anywhere IN DEALERSHIPS not aftermarket . i would appreciate any feedback . THANK YOU:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HADAWS6 said:


> part numbers 92148454 and 92140918 are either of these parts on back order and are any of them in stock anywhere IN DEALERSHIPS not aftermarket . i would appreciate any feedback . THANK YOU:cheers




Try the link below

Seat back frame Left Quantity: 1 part # 92148454 

For the year Pontiac Gto

GM PART # 92148454
CATEGORY: All
PACK QTY: 1
CORE CHARGE: $0.00
GM LIST: $1,305.60
OUR PRICE: $773.77

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Part # 92140918 
GM PART # 92140918
CATEGORY: Front Seat Back Panel Retainer
PACK QTY: 5
CORE CHARGE: $0.00
GM LIST: $2.11
OUR PRICE: $1.25
GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------

